# The Lappartient ledgers



## Crackle (13 Oct 2017)

Well my Cookson Chronicles thread (who?, you may ask, legitimately) fell spectacularly off the page due to the fact, the only thing he did over the last few years was turn up to a few gladhanding events.

Lappartient is off the mark it seems with his move to try and ban Corticosteroids in competition. Unfortunately, he needs to get WADA onside or this may fall at the first hurdle.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lappartient-pledges-to-ban-corticosteroids-from-beginning-of-2019/


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Oct 2017)

There's a free evening for you..


----------



## Bollo (13 Oct 2017)

Another spin on it here from Inrng. Lots in there, but it points out the difficulties of getting WADA and the UCI to work together and the issue of banning drugs that are widely and legitimately prescribed.

http://inrng.com/2017/10/nudge-theory-tramadol-cortisone-wada-uci-mpcc/#more-32394


----------



## Bollo (13 Oct 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> There's a free evening for you..
> View attachment 378524


Is it a comedy evening?


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Oct 2017)

Yea hes a funny guy.that Hayles !


----------



## Crackle (13 Oct 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> There's a free evening for you..
> View attachment 378524


There's something a bit Victor Meldrew about that picture.


----------



## Bollo (13 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> There's something a bit Victor Meldrew about that picture.


In a blatant "do as I say" off-topic post, I'll be passing through the railway bridge where Victor met his end in about half an hour to pick up young Bolletta.


----------



## psmiffy (13 Oct 2017)

Bollo said:


> In a blatant "do as I say" off-topic post, I'll be passing through the railway bridge where Victor met his end in about half an hour to pick up young Bolletta.



Victor dead?

I don't believe it!


----------



## Bollo (13 Oct 2017)

psmiffy said:


> Victor dead?
> 
> I don't believe it!


Back on topic! Back on topic I say!!!!!


----------



## Crackle (20 Oct 2017)

High on his list is mechanical doping, a cornerstone of his Presidency bid. His or ASO I wonder

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lappartient-i-need-to-be-sure-theres-no-mechanical-doping/

_“I said during my campaign that it was a major point for the UCI and today Mr Prudhomme, organiser of the Tour de France, asked the UCI to work on this, and the credibility as we strive against technological fraud. As I said, we’ll be ready for the next season and during the winter we’ll make some announcement on this, probably at the beginning of December.”
_
I think he's beginning to show his true colours here, I wonder what else Mr. Prudhomme thinks is a problem.


----------



## mjr (20 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> I think he's beginning to show his true colours here, I wonder what else Mr. Prudhomme thinks is a problem.


Team control of on-bike video footage, events that revenue-share with the teams and lack of strict results-based promotion/relegation between world and continental tours, perhaps?


----------



## Crackle (23 Oct 2017)

Lappertient says one day La Course is not enough. Good for him.

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/10/uci-president-one-day-la-course-not-enough/

But hang on

_“I think that we must continue in women’s cycling to make women’s cycling richer, and that is something the UCI must concentrate on. That is why I will speak to the organisers of the Tour de France because they are leaders in the world for organising races and we need them to maybe be more involved in women’s cycling.”
_
Well of course; I mean it all depends on what ASO think really, he should probably have checked what they think before he spoke.


----------



## mjr (23 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> Lappertient says one day La Course is not enough. Good for him.
> 
> https://cyclingtips.com/2017/10/uci-president-one-day-la-course-not-enough/
> 
> ...


He probably did. La Course was two days this year.

Do we really want ASO involved more with their recent history of token women's events (La Course and Madrid Challenge) and ancient history of alleging trademark infringement to get the Tour Cycliste Féminine renamed (to the big earring) and shut down?


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Oct 2017)

http://road.cc/content/news/231201-new-uci-boss-sets-sights-earpieces-and-power-meters


----------



## Crackle (24 Oct 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> http://road.cc/content/news/231201-new-uci-boss-sets-sights-earpieces-and-power-meters


Now correct me if I'm wrong but I'm fairly sure Prudhomme wanted radios banned in some stages of the Tour De France.


----------



## mjr (24 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> Now correct me if I'm wrong but I'm fairly sure Prudhomme wanted radios banned in some stages of the Tour De France.


Party like it's 2011 http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/aso-enforces-race-radio-ban-in-qatar-54469

Does Lappartient want to be the new fat Pat?


----------



## Crackle (16 Nov 2017)

Lappartient speaks again. This time about former dopers in the sport

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lappartient-former-dopers-have-no-place-in-cycling/

And is roundly rebuffed by a former doper

_Riis himself had no comment to make about Lappartient's views, but Michael Rasmussen, perhaps one of the most notable former dopers and a current pundit for Danish television, told Ekstra Bladet that the comments amounted to just "more hot air" from the UCI.

"If he really believes it seriously, he could have started cleaning up his own French ranks when he was president of the French cycling union," Rasmussen said. Lappartient led the FFC from 2009 until March this year. "He could have begun with [FDJ manager] Marc Madiot, who has acknowledged that he has used doping._


----------



## psmiffy (16 Nov 2017)

> "You start to fear that Lappartient only supplies what Cookson delivered for four years, hot air."



Does the UCI have the power to supply anything?


----------



## Crackle (16 Nov 2017)

psmiffy said:


> Does the UCI have the power to supply anything?


ASO's wishes.


----------



## psmiffy (16 Nov 2017)

Crackle said:


> ASO's wishes.



True


----------



## mjr (16 Nov 2017)

Could Lappartient have stopped Madiot while president of the French federation, or would it just have been a waste of money ending up losing at CAS or seeing Madiot simply getting a licence from another national federation?


----------



## Crackle (24 Nov 2017)

Has anyone read this?

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/worldtour-week-lappartient-and-the-counter-reformation/

Long one, so no quotes, you need to read it.

He's an idiot.


----------



## rich p (25 Nov 2017)

Crackle said:


> Has anyone read this?
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/worldtour-week-lappartient-and-the-counter-reformation/
> 
> ...


Long on waffle.


----------



## Crackle (26 Nov 2017)

rich p said:


> Long on waffle.


Yep. But if you cut through the waffle, he's basically arguing for a reduction in team power and promoting ASO events over all other events. He's quite possibly the worst President so far in UCI history and given what's gone before, that's something.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Nov 2017)

He could possibly redeem himself by designing a Tour that Bardet can win ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Nov 2017)

Crackle said:


> He's quite possibly the worst President so far in UCI history and given what's gone before, that's something.


Steady on!! 

He is waffling a right load of bollocks, but you must have forgotten just how bad former Presidents have been


----------



## Crackle (26 Nov 2017)

Marmion said:


> Steady on!!
> 
> He is waffling a right load of bollocks, but you must have forgotten just how bad former Presidents have been


True: It's the sycophantic thinly disguised arse lickery that grates.


----------



## mjr (28 Nov 2017)

Marmion said:


> He is waffling a right load of bollocks, but you must have forgotten just how bad former Presidents have been


Hein "$3m Olympic Keirin?" Verbrugghen and Lance's friend Pat have a lot written about them online, but how bad were the ones before? The first President for life, Emile De Beukelaer (crowned 1900, died 1922), started UCI as a split from the International Cyclist Association (some say over GB trying to enter as its constituent nations, some say over the definition of amateurism) but that and the bizarre early UCI voting system (each country had one vote per track - GB 8 votes, France 18, for example) seem to be the main criticisms of his reign.


----------



## Doseone (28 Nov 2017)

That was a hard read, but there's nothing in there that dissuades me from the view that he's an ASO stooge.


----------



## sleaver (4 Dec 2017)

Doseone said:


> That was a hard read, but there's nothing in there that dissuades me from the view that he's an ASO stooge.


I'm sure there is a drinking game in there with the amount of times "Tour of France" and "ASO" were mentioned.


----------



## rich p (11 Jan 2018)

I think the MBRAMCS Award trumps, SPOTY, Kid Most Likely to, and Second From Last in the Sackrace, awards.


----------



## rich p (11 Jan 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> You're not taking this seriously. Look at the glittering list of former winners. This is truly a breakthrough for the UCI
> 
> In 2016 Sheikh Hamdan was bestowed with the ‘UAE Sports Personality’ award
> 
> ...


----------



## Crackle (11 Jan 2018)

I missed that because I'm not following Dafyd on Twitter.


----------



## Crackle (11 Jan 2018)

He gets up to nearly as much gladhanding as our Bwian.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jan 2018)

Lappartient stands on his principles, which in this case are in no danger of upsetting ASO

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lap...ers-in-protest-of-lance-armstrong-invitation/
_
UCI president David Lappartient has said that he will not attend the 2018 Tour of Flanders following the organisation's decision to extend an invitation to Lance Armstrong to participate in a conference linked to the race.
_
I'm not too sure about the wisdom of inviting Armstrong either.


----------



## rich p (22 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> I'm not too sure about the wisdom of inviting Armstrong either.


I am


----------



## Crackle (23 Jan 2018)

Well the Inner Ring agrees with you and Lappartient

http://inrng.com/2018/01/a-lifetime-ban/#more-32835

_*Summary*
A lifetime ban is just that and the scope extends beyond competition and into “activities”. The very least the UCI can do is uphold its rules. Armstrong may have things to say and some but not all will be listening but it seems odd that the greatest one day race in the world needs to ferment a sideline polemic rather than promoting their essence of their race._


----------



## Bollo (23 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> Well the Inner Ring agrees with you and Lappartient
> 
> http://inrng.com/2018/01/a-lifetime-ban/#more-32835
> 
> ...


Yeah, I read that and couldn't work out why they'd invited him. It's not like he's got any history with the race (did he ride it around 2010? Can't remember) and no rider, team or sponsor in their right minds would want to appear anywhere near him.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2018)

I intend to throw eggs as the twonk if I see him, and if I happen to have eggs about my person


----------



## Bollo (23 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> I intend to throw eggs as the twonk if I see him, and if I happen to have eggs about my person


That's proper old-school distain.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> I intend to throw eggs as the twonk if I see him, and if I happen to have eggs about my person


I trust it will be only the finest Belgium chocolate eggs ?


----------



## rich p (23 Jan 2018)

Hard boiled?


----------



## mjr (23 Jan 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> I trust it will be only the finest Belgium chocolate eggs ?


I expect @Marmion could squeeze one of those out.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> I intend to throw eggs as the twonk if I see him, and if I happen to have eggs about my person


If you find yourself short of eggs a week or so before you go, give me a shout.


----------



## Crackle (2 Mar 2018)

Idea of a shortened Vuelta firmly rejected

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vue...ppartients-suggestion-of-reduction-in-length/

The previous organiser Vegni said, "It's an option but it needs to be analysed and based on numbers. We have to evaluate the reasons for and against this idea. I'm neither in favour nor against it, but I want to see some facts first......."

David can always ask ASO for the facts of course.


----------



## Crackle (8 Jul 2018)

Been a while since I updated this but Brailsford's war of words is worth reporting on. He's called Lappertient a French Mayor.....Oooo la la

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2018/jul/08/dave-brailsford-sky-cycling


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2018)

Zut alors!


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Jul 2018)

Brazil’s Ford is a bit of a knobber, but is out knobbered by Lappartient at every step.


----------



## Bollo (8 Jul 2018)

Crackle said:


> Been a while since I updated this but Brailsford's war of words is worth reporting on. He's called Lappertient a French Mayor.....Oooo la la
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2018/jul/08/dave-brailsford-sky-cycling



I really want to believe that SirDave called him something else with the letters M and F, but it got put through google translate a couple of times. Not going for hearts and minds, are they Team Sky?


----------



## hoopdriver (9 Jul 2018)

Bollo said:


> I really want to believe that SirDave called him something else with the letters M and F, but it got put through google translate a couple of times. Not going for hearts and minds, are they Team Sky?


I think they know hearts and minds are never going to be won, so why not lean into the punch and say what they mean?


----------



## Bollo (9 Jul 2018)

hoopdriver said:


> I think they know hearts and minds are never going to be won, so why not lean into the punch and say what they mean?


Sky may have other problems soon enough once the sale of parent organisation Fox gets decided. Digging around the financial pages, Fox shareholders are due to vote on the Disney offer on the 27th, although it's not clear whether that's also a vote on the competing Comcast offer. Nobody really has any idea what either of these would do with the Team Sky brand but I'd imagine their accountants will at the very least be casting an eye over costs and benefits.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2018)

Crackle said:


> Been a while since I updated this but Brailsford's war of words is worth reporting on. He's called Lappertient a French Mayor.....Oooo la la
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2018/jul/08/dave-brailsford-sky-cycling


Don't spit in the soup, says SirDave


----------



## mjr (10 Jul 2018)

live.cyclingnews.com, today, 13:59:42 CEST says:
Lappartient, meanwhile, has responded to Brailsford's criticism at the start in La Baule today. “I don’t especially want to respond to him, but I will say for that the last person who called me a ‘Breton mayor,’ it didn’t bring him luck. That was Brian Cookson… By insulting me as a mayor, he is insulting the 35,000 French mayors and the French in general. I don’t know what he is looking to do with that,” Lappartient told Le Parisien. “When you are arrogant, one day or another, there is always somebody who humbles you.”


----------



## mjr (10 Jul 2018)

Suhdayv interview on ITV just now, backpedalling madly, saying he didn't mean to be confrontational, just that an international president shouldn't play to his home nation's concerns so much.

Methinks someone's worried that the team bus is going to get a million euro parking ticket in today's tour finish town (Sarzeau, where Lappy is mayor)


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Jul 2018)

mjr said:


> live.cyclingnews.com, today, 13:59:42 CEST says:
> Lappartient, meanwhile, has responded to Brailsford's criticism at the start in La Baule today. “I don’t especially want to respond to him, but I will say for that the last person who called me a ‘Breton mayor,’ it didn’t bring him luck. That was Brian Cookson… By insulting me as a mayor, he is insulting the 35,000 French mayors and the French in general. I don’t know what he is looking to do with that,” Lappartient told Le Parisien. “When you are arrogant, one day or another, there is always somebody who humbles you.”


Translates as '
Yeah My pal ASO will sort you, Sir Dave'


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2018)

Lappartient is a tit.
To suggest that the salbutamol test, that even its inventor had indicated was not fit for purpose, was only discredited because Sky had the money to discredit it is to miss the point pretty spectacularly. 
He should be apologising that less well off riders have had a to cop a guilty plea knowing they were innocent. And to ignore the apparent fact that many other riders have had their AAF cases dismissed and never been in the public domain.
French mayor? Pah, bof, mille fois zut


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2018)

rich p said:


> He should be apologising that less well off riders have had a to cop a guilty plea knowing they were innocent.



<snigger> yeh, right...


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> <snigger> yeh, right...


I think you owe Ulissi a personal apology.


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2018)

Mind you, so do I

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/giro-ditalia-spoilers.154666/page-26


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2018)

Crackle said:


> Mind you, so do I
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/giro-ditalia-spoilers.154666/page-26


Shocking behaviour, Crax.


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2018)

Lampre though: Luckily our French mayor did not preside over that one.


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2018)

Bloody witchfinders....


----------



## Bollo (13 Jul 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Brailsford is such a twat.


I’ve never been comfortable with the t-word and don’t understand why it isn’t in the forum daffodil list, but yeah, twat.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2018)

Lappy unhappy with suhdayv's criticism of French fans https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2018/jul/24/uci-president-dave-brailsford-criticising-tour-public


----------



## Crackle (1 Aug 2018)

There's an interview with Lappertient here

https://www.letemps.ch/sport/david-...-cycliste-gagner-un-grand-tour-carburant-leau

Some of it we've heard before but there's a few more details about Froome's AAF, in particular the fact the UCI gave ASO a heads up it would be resolved before ASO made the announcement they were seeking to exclude Froome, which is slightly sinister. You can see the head of the Amaury household instructing Prudhomme.....


----------



## Bollo (1 Aug 2018)

Crackle said:


> There's an interview with Lappertient here
> 
> https://www.letemps.ch/sport/david-...-cycliste-gagner-un-grand-tour-carburant-leau
> 
> ...


Ok, I had to stuff it through google translate for speed if nothing else, but it does seem that Lappertient is quite happy to point the finger at ASO for the exclusion debacle rather than try to at least maintain an appearance of unity. If true, it would be interesting to know why ASO announced the exclusion. I can only think it's some permutation of not believing the UCI and trying for force their hand, making themselves look good for the French public or a desire to feck over Sky's chances and open up the race.

<insert generic pussy innuendo here>


----------



## Crackle (1 Aug 2018)

Bollo said:


> Ok, I had to stuff it through google translate for speed if nothing else, but it does seem that Lappertient is quite happy to point the finger at ASO for the exclusion debacle rather than try to at least maintain an appearance of unity. If true, it would be interesting to know why ASO announced the exclusion. I can only think it's some permutation of not believing the UCI and trying for force their hand, making themselves look good for the French public or a desire to feck over Sky's chances and open up the race.
> 
> <insert generic pussy innuendo here>


It smells slightly doesn't it, you've got to wonder about their motivations, which I suspect are purely financial. Perhaps our David is not quite as in the pocket of ASO as I thought, which doesn't actually make him any more useful.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2018)

Crackle said:


> It smells slightly doesn't it, you've got to wonder about their motivations, which I suspect are purely financial. Perhaps our David is not quite as in the pocket of ASO as I thought, which doesn't actually make him any more useful.


Are you Cookson's dad?


----------



## Crackle (2 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Are you Cookson's dad?


Bwing bwack Bwian: Bwian for pwesident.


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2018)

I remember when housewives' favourite Michel Platini took over at Uefa and everyone loved him and he was going to clean up the sport... and then he turned out to be just as dirty as the rest of them.

I look forward to Thomas Voeckler becoming UCI president.


----------



## mjr (10 Jan 2019)

"Reform light" from 2020 says https://www.velonews.com/2018/12/news/uci-to-roll-out-reform-light-by-2020_482522 - has he got through what he can and started grouping the classics into something that might challenge the grand tour domination, or has he folded?


----------

